# taking care of unfinished business



## TRfromMT (Apr 23, 2019)

The blade here was from the original maker in his early days that got out of his shop without handles. We are talking several years ago. He let some out to various people to test them and were supposed to report back on their results. He did NOT want them to ever get past the original recipients. He has become a fairly well known maker now, who is particularly good at figuring out extraordinary heat treat protocols (and achieving results that will blow your mind). 

This knife surfaced, and the maker stated he regretted ever letting them out, but it was what it was. I became aware that it existed, and offered to put a handle on it for the owner.

This is the result. Ironwood on top of black micarta liners. Copper pins.



 


 

 

 

This is it Before....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 23, 2019)

I absolutely love it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 23, 2019)

Another very nice looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2019)

That’s a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2019)

Handle and blade are both knockouts! What are the dimensions? Chuck


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 23, 2019)

What a looker

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 23, 2019)

Who is the blade maker?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2019)

That's a "sharp" looking knife. Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 27, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Handle and blade are both knockouts! What are the dimensions? Chuck



It has about a 3.5" blade. Very thin grind. Pretty slim bird and trout style.



NeilYeag said:


> Who is the blade maker?



Nathan Carother, Carothers Performance Knives. He is most active and only sells his work on Bladeforums.com. He is now most known for his proprietary heat treat on CPM 3V steel, and what he can do with steel will simply astound you. I have a few of his knives. Maybe the best value in field grade working knives there is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't know much about knives but some real nice handles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2019)

That made a nice knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (May 16, 2019)

SUPERB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

